# cajon for ethnic/hardrock song



## gbaddis

this is a first song written by me, played with with schlagwerk fineline morado, zildjian kerope 22, foot cabasa and shaker.
this song have no lyrics, just impro from my friend.
my idea is to remember a little bit hard rock sound with this fantastic instrument.




like me the song on youtube if you like, good watch!


----------



## Pugg

gbaddis said:


> this is a first song written by me, played with with schlagwerk fineline morado, zildjian kerope 22, foot cabasa and shaker.
> this song have no lyrics, just impro from my friend.
> my idea is to remember a little bit hard rock sound with this fantastic instrument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like me the song on youtube if you like, good watch!


I was expecting something completely different, let you know alter how I feel.


----------

